# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > سوال: اطلاع از حجم دانلود شده از اینترنت

## exir865

با سلام
میخواستم بدونم راهی وجود داره تا بفهمیم چه قدر از اینتر نت مطلب دانلود شده؟
مثلا در یک روز چند mb دانلود داشتیم.

----------


## مهران رسا

http://planetsourcecode.com/vb/scrip...72660&lngWId=1

----------


## exir865

> http://planetsourcecode.com/vb/scrip...72660&lngWId=1


 مرسی
هنوز تستش نکردم 
ولی دستتون درد نکنه

----------

